# Baya gets spayed tomorrow



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

So Baya is getting spayed tomorrow







I can't believe its already time! I'm so nervous for her, anything we should be doing? They said dont feed her after midnight but thats it. Ugh I don't no how I am ever going to handle having children this is killing me and we keep spoiling her with treats because we feel so guilty. I hope she does ok with everyone. haha anyway I can keep rambling forever but I wont, any tips or suggestions for keeping her calm for the next few days?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you opt for the laser surgery? If you have a choice, pick that one!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

No we went with a low cost clinic that I did some community services hours for back in sophmore year, they are awesome and the ppl there really impressed me. BUt I think that rules out the laser but we will definetly ask if they have it! Does it help with recovery time?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Never had a dog spayed...on my first one now...lol. But Dakota and I wish well for miss Baya! And she will be all spayed and back to normal before you know it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Recovery time will be the same. It takes the same amount of time for a wound to heal. I do think that Sierra was in less pain than Jax was. Sierra seemed to rebound faster.

It's good you trust the clinic! I"m sure she'll be fine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would make sure they do the pre-anesthetic bloodwork, too. 

I kind of like open surgeries? I don't know. No reason so don't listen to me.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI would make sure they do the pre-anesthetic bloodwork, too.
> 
> I kind of like open surgeries? I don't know. No reason so don't listen to me.


Consider me clueless, can you explain what you mean so we will know what all to ask for tomorrow?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.cpvh.com/Articles/42.html

Huh, this is a lot but interesting:
http://www.2ndchance.info/anesthesia.htm

Basically, they would check to make sure that her blood values are in the normal ranges, that she's not anemic or have anything out of whack that would either make her surgery more difficult or her recovery harder.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Dont worry!
She will be fine!!!!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I opted for the bloodwork beforehand also.It also gives a good normal point on record for if something should come up later.We did it with Lexi and it turned out to be a good choice because a couple months later we were back in for stomache distress so they had normals to look at against the sick values.
Good Luck she'll be fine.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I remember when we got Isa spayed around 14 months, I had a hard time keeping her down, she even opened some of the stitches, the little shiz... Had to wear a cone for a while, lol.

Give Baya a lot of crate rest, even if she protest.







Don't want the stitches to come out.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Biggest piece of advice, if you pick her up today and she's still a little woozy, pack extra towels in case she hurls. Anna did, twice...Science Diet kibble. Blah!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks for all the advice! We dropped her off at 7:45, well we tried to but she didn't want to go into the pens there because they made a very loud noise whenever she tried to step on them (Not made for normal sized dogs lol) so they said to just put her in one of the procedure rooms but they didn't want her chewing on anything so they gave her a sedative and we were going to wait until she was knocked out...which we left an hour and a half later and she was still fighting it lol I felt horrible she kept giving us the saddest eyes while wobbling around







But we left at nine and came home. Then they called us at 12:15 saying we could come pick her up, which was awesome because shes all I could think about lol She did awesome and all the vets loved her : She wobbled down the hall to us and was so excited to see us but then she just slid down to the ground lol We got her home and carried her in (56lbs is a lot heavier than I remember it being lol) and now she is passed out on the couch next to me. 

I am soooo glad thats over and shes ok, now we just have to keep her inactive for 7 days (I don't think thats even possible!) Shes got her pain meds for the first three days and then a spray to keep her from itching it after that. Hopefully all goes well and she will forgive us for abandoning her and letting them slice her open


----------

